# Bunker Hill CCPD Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communication Dispatcher II-Public Safety-Reposted
Institution:
*Bunker Hill Community College*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/07/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Category:* Classified Staff
*Department:* Public Safety
*Locations:* Boston, MA
*Posted:* Jan 3, 2019
*Type:* Full-time
*Ref No.:* CLA

*About Bunker Hill Community College:*

Bunker Hill Community College is the largest community college in Massachusetts, serving more than 14,000 students each semester across all modes of instruction. Ranked among the 25 fastest growing public two-year colleges in the United States, BHCC is a multi-campus institution with vibrant, urban campuses in Boston, MA, in nearby Chelsea, MA, and at three satellite locations within the Greater Boston area. BHCC is part of the Massachusetts public higher education system, which includes 15 community colleges.

BHCC offers 103 certificate and degree programs that prepare students to enter four-year institutions or to enter the workforce prepared for better and more highly skilled jobs. Sixty-seven percent of students are people of color and more than fifty percent are women.

Bunker Hill Community College BHCC is nationally recognized as a Leader College by Achieving the Dream and is one of four colleges awarded the National Gates Foundation Achieving the Dream Catalyst grant.

*COLLEGE GOALS*:

BHCC is a progressive institution guided by five goals: to Foster Student Success, Strengthen Career, Transfer and Workforce Readiness, Advance Diversity, Inclusion and Equity and Develop the College's Infrastructure. The College is committed to a learning community teaching/learning environment and, as an Achieving the Dream institution, is focused on data-driven student success.

*Job Description:*

Transmit messages from a radio communications base station; monitor various radio frequencies; operate radio transmitting and receiving equipment; maintain records and logs of messages; search files to obtain information; coordinate radio communications and perform related work as required.

*Requirements:*

One year of full-time or equivalent part-time experience in the operation of radio receiving and transmitting equipment.
Must pass a dispatch entry level psychological screening
Ability to read, write and comprehend the English language
Ability to speak clearly and distinctly and to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to deal tactfully with others and to maintain a calm manner, make decisions and act quickly in stressful and emergency situations.
Proven ability to work with a diverse faculty, staff and student population
*Preferred Qualifications: *

Associate's Degree or a combination of education and experience.
Experience dispatching law enforcement, fire and/or emergency medical services; experience answering complaints and providing information in a public contact environment.
Excellent oral and written communication skills.
Employment experience requiring detailed documentation.
Customer service experience.
First Responder/CPR Certified.
Experience operating a variety of communication hardware such as phone, two-way radio, or paging.
*Additional Information:*

*Salary: $699.73/wk.*

*Shift: Monday-Friday 3:00 p.m.-11:00p.m.*

*Closing Date: January 17, 2019*

*Application Instructions:*

*To be considered for this position please upload the following documents to your account:*

*Resume*
*Cover Letter*
*Please be sure to address the Required Qualifications in your documents.*

*If you need assistance applying through this website please contact our online Help Desk HERE*







PI106647016
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources Office
Bunker Hill Community College

Fax:
617 228-3328

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2apply.net/ncxt3nffmhzvk2q6


----------

